# Anyone ever dive from a RIB?



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

Has anyone ever taken a RIB off the beach around here? Is it legal to launch powered craft off of the beach anywhere around here. I know it's done quite a bit in south FL, some places it's legal, some it's not, some times it's just overlooked. I've done it several times and it was always fun and reasonbly cheap to dive. Seems like it could open up a lot of nearshore sites to more divers.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I also wondered the same.


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

No one? I guess if I give it a go I'll be a pioneer!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

we always needa guinea pig for these types of things. let us know how it works out for ya!


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont know if its legal but we use to launch our jon boat from the beach w/motor and nothing was ever said,I have seen those boys shark fishing by Navarre pier do it since i was a kid in there RIB


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that I think about it,,,,,,,,,,, I see those catamarans on navarre beach. the only reason I would see A problem is with the nesting birds and turtles.?????????????????


----------

